# Backup Camera View Blacked Out



## cook_diesel (Sep 15, 2018)

This is what I was told by a technician when I went to have my 12 volt battery replaced earlier today at a local service center. My back-up camera was in perfectly working condition before I had them take my car. 
However upon receiving my car back I noticed that when accessing the camera through the app the screenview for the camera went completely black. I tried rebooting the car while at the service center to no avail. The technician labeled it as a firmware bug that may work itself out with the next update but if not, according to his engineering contact, it could take up to 3-6 months for it to be restored. I've never heard of something so crazy and for me this is a quite an inconvenience as I usually have my back-up camera on at all times and it makes it a lot easier for me to back in my tight garage space. Has anyone else experience a firmware bug related to their back-up camera?


----------



## gaM3changer (Dec 24, 2018)

Mine went black a few weeks ago. It came back intermittently, but hasn't happen since once the mobile service tech remotely reinstalled 50.6. Did they try reloading it?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Yikes. I really hope they get that patched urgently. Seriously it seems like each patch fixes 3 things and breaks 4.


----------



## cook_diesel (Sep 15, 2018)

gaM3changer said:


> Mine went black a few weeks ago. It came back intermittently, but hasn't happen since once the mobile service tech remotely reinstalled 50.6. Did they try reloading it?


50.6? No, I don't think they reinstalled it all. I pulled it back into the service bay and the technician fiddle around with the screen a bit more but quickly dismissed it as a "bug". I'm wondering now if I should wait on the new firmware release or have 50.6 re-installed again.


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 26, 2018)

I have the backup camera bug where it occasionally is off color and flickers (purple shades mostly). I was told it's a known bug supposedly being fixed in update 2019.4 (which seems to have been leapfrogged by the Sentry update). I still haven't gotten updated past 2018.50.6


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I would tell them to give you a loaner for as long as it takes for them to work it out. They break your car and say "sorry, maybe it'll work out in 3-4 months"? Totally ridiculous!

Not to mention that backup camera is federally mandated (or did they push back that rollout)? So they are messing with your federally mandated safety equipment. Tell them to get on it.


----------



## Birdman (Apr 18, 2018)

I have the similar "bug". My back up screen first went black shortly after I received the car back in the end of October. Re-set didn't help, but the next morning it was working fine. Happened to me again when I went out Saturday night. Sunday morning it was working fine again. No explanation.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Mine has blacked out temporarily several times. Most recent was two days ago. But it was back the next time in the car. I'm on 2018.50.6.


----------



## cook_diesel (Sep 15, 2018)

So the problem seems more widespread and rampant than I originally thought. I literally never had a problem with the camera until yesterday.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

rampant? because 4 others replied that they have had it be black at some time during ownership? There are currently something like 200k Model 3s in North America, 30,000 owners on this site. now, if you had 10,000 people reply that they experienced this, THAT would qualify as rampant
Maybe even if half the people who viewed this thread said they experienced this at some point


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I've had black a few times in October back at 42.something...haven't had a black camera since...They'll get to it in good time 

(still frustrated at the purple flicker when the camera sees snowy white)


----------



## radrick17 (Nov 20, 2018)

My backup camera started acting up a week ago (1st purple tint then blacked out, white guidelines visible). Tried all different kinds of rebooting without success. Camera was working normally the next morning. Camera has blacked out one more time then returned the next day. Tesla service told me to not bring car in but wait for firmware update. Got my M3 end of Oct 2018. Never had this problem with Model S x 4 years.


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Ditto yesterday.. it blacked out but was back to normal 6 hours later. I have also had the purple color flashing.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> rampant? because 4 others replied that they have had it be black at some time during ownership? There are currently something like 200k Model 3s in North America, 30,000 owners on this site. now, if you had 10,000 people reply that they experienced this, THAT would qualify as rampant
> Maybe even if half the people who viewed this thread said they experienced this at some point


 Semi-rampant? I've had this issue, randomly, over the past 4 or so months. Very Intermittent.

When it is black, there appears to be no way for me to fix it (reboot, out of rear camera mode, back in, etc). It's just black until it decides to actually show a picture.

Recently I washed the rear trunk deck and number plate area so I could change the plate mounting and the camera did not work for hours immediately after getting the trunk bonnet area wet. Then worked the next AM, approx 12 hours later.

The first couple times it was black when in Reverse, I just ignored it. But it has happened at least ten (10) times and I've only had the car five (5) months. I chalk it up to the fact we all bought Windows 95 cars that need constant rebooting so we just learn it will malfunction by design. And expect that it'll never get fixed.


----------



## TeslaMilton (Dec 26, 2018)

I had my backup camera replaced last week by Mobile Service (it had the purple flickering issue), and after the installation the tech had to re-apply 50.6 to my Model 3 in order to initialize the camera. Prior to that it was all black when he put the car in reverse. If the SC didn't apply (or re-apply) the latest software update after installing the new camera that's probably the issue.



Jay Jay said:


> I have the backup camera bug where it occasionally is off color and flickers (purple shades mostly). I was told it's a known bug supposedly being fixed in update 2019.4 (which seems to have been leapfrogged by the Sentry update). I still haven't gotten updated past 2018.50.6


It must be a firmware issue, since the new camera I got last Friday started doing the purple flickering thing on Monday, and it also has faint purple lines on the screen when reversing. Hopefully they will eventually fix both, not a major issue but sort of annoying at times.


----------



## vdutt (Feb 21, 2019)

I bought my tesla model 3 on 15-feb-2019.
Today evening the rear camera went black.
Tried rebooting, but did not work.
Did anybody experience this issue?


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> rampant? because 4 others replied that they have had it be black at some time during ownership? There are currently something like 200k Model 3s in North America, 30,000 owners on this site. now, if you had 10,000 people reply that they experienced this, THAT would qualify as rampant
> Maybe even if half the people who viewed this thread said they experienced this at some point


I had this same problem. Blackout and purple blinking camera. I didnt even bothered to complain in the threads, except when I saw your message.


----------



## undergrove (Jan 17, 2018)

My wife had this happen once a while ago, but the backup camera came back quickly. It happened to me a couple of weeks ago and it did not come right back. I drove home and then tried all the reboot and power down options with no luck. I filed a bug report. The next day, when my wife drove it it was back. It hasn't occurred since.

In another thread, someone suggested that it was triggered by going into reverse too quickly after setting trip navigation. I haven't had time to test this yet, but I have been careful to wait until trip navigation has fully settled down before going into reverse. We are on 50.6 firmware.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I had the occasional black back up camera in a software release last year, but a subsequent release fixed it.
Now it's back occasionally with 2019.5.3. 
It can usually be fixed by going back to Park and putting it in reverse again, but it's annoying. 
I fully expect it to be fixed with the next release, so I don't worry about it too much. 
But I LOVE the back up camera—in slanted space lots you can immediately see down the row as you pull out, and I can back it between two cars in our driveway with just 6" on each side to spare. It's just great.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Mine was black this morning when I shifted into reverse, but I just closed the camera window and reopened it and the picture was back. I think I had it go black one other time a couple months ago. I haven't seen it where it doesn't recover immediately, as others are describing.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

I want to watch a youtube video of someone keeping the loaner car keys and driving off with the loaner car, after refusing to accept a car in a worse state than when it was dropped off.


----------



## cook_diesel (Sep 15, 2018)

As an update my rear view camera has been working consistently since Wednesday. Since I reported this incident someone from Telsa's California office has reached out to me by phone letting me know that it is a known issue that is affecting a number vehicles that he's optimistic should be remedied with the latest firmware update. Time will tell. The car I replaced with my Model 3 (98' Saturn) was very low tech so it's still taking me some time to acquiesce to such a tech laden vehicle.


----------



## warezfreeware (Mar 2, 2019)

I recently experience this twice within the past 2 weeks. It must be a recent software update that is buggy. Never had this particular problem before. Camera view goes black when reverse and after 30 seconds or so, the camera works again.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

I think I got a black screen twice after putting the car in reverse to back out of the garage. Not recently. If I remember right, hitting the reverse view button on the screen made the image appear instantly. I suspected the camera system was not yet awake after start-up - I engaged R too quickly for it. Who knows what sort of initialization routines take place on start-up, and they might vary so that a problem appears intermittent. 

On the "rampant" subject: a 1% occurrence rate will light up an online forum with complaints. We all want to hear the facts, but let's keep this in mind. Parts fail, software has bugs, so the real story of this thread is that someone at a Tesla service center told the OP the problem they apparently caused would go away in 3-6 months. That's either a training failure, or something more profound. Only customers can fix this, beginning with "That can't be right. Let's go talk to the manager." and working on up from there.


----------



## Louis Umphenour (Oct 8, 2018)

Last month, the back up camera went out for an entire day. I made an appt with the service center that same day. The following day, the camera worked again. I got a call from the service center saying that it's software and the next update, it will be fixed. The service appt was canceled. A few weeks ago, I got the new update which included Sentry mode. The back up camera was a bit slower coming on when you put the car into reverse. But it was there. Last night, we put the car in reverse and it stayed black. When we parked and put the car into reverse, the camera came back on. At first I was thinking this was a connection issue, but maybe it's software related and will be fully fixed in the future.


----------



## ytr3wq (Aug 16, 2018)

Backup camera black issue much worse with 2019.5.4 on my July '18 build LR. When nothing fixes it, old school parking ;-(


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

My backup Camera was out all day yesterday (first time using the car after a few weeks vacation). Working again today. It has happened to me once before for a couple hours. I'm still on 2018.50.6.


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

I never had this problem before getting the last update (sentry mode). It typically comes back within a few seconds but it has been out for as long as 3-minutes at times.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

A few months ago I noticed that the bottom left and right sides of the image looked like there was frost frozen on the glass, or it looked like the glass could be cracked in a curved fashion around the lower 1/10th of the image and curving up the left and right sides a bit. I tried to clean the lens, but it didn't change. 

Today, after not having driven the car for a week, the image is all ROSE colored and flickering, but never goes to normal. Are these things people have seen before? Its a replace the only remedy?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> Today, after not having driven the car for a week, the image is all ROSE colored and flickering, but never goes to normal.


Was the camera pointed at something very bright or light colored? I think this happens when it's trying to adjust white balance/brightness.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Was the camera pointed at something very bright or light colored? I think this happens when it's trying to adjust white balance/brightness.


Nah, it's really only used when backing out of the garage, so I should be having the same experience overall.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> Nah, it's really only used when backing out of the garage, so I should be having the same experience overall.


I disagree. When I'm backing out and there is a lot of bright white snow, I experience what you describe. Other times when there isn't bright white snow, I do not. I'm assuming you don't have snow, but could be a difference in brightness


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

cook_diesel said:


> This is what I was told by a technician when I went to have my 12 volt battery replaced earlier today at a local service center. My back-up camera was in perfectly working condition before I had them take my car.
> However upon receiving my car back I noticed that when accessing the camera through the app the screenview for the camera went completely black. I tried rebooting the car while at the service center to no avail. The technician labeled it as a firmware bug that may work itself out with the next update but if not, according to his engineering contact, it could take up to 3-6 months for it to be restored. I've never heard of something so crazy and for me this is a quite an inconvenience as I usually have my back-up camera on at all times and it makes it a lot easier for me to back in my tight garage space. Has anyone else experience a firmware bug related to their back-up camera?


We have had this happen while we were developing our VSC defeat device. When you disconnect the main battery contactors the rearview camera will show as black afterwards. You can try a reset by holding down both thumbwheel buttons on the steering wheel, it has worked before but it often doesn't work instantly. After that, give it a few days and see if it returns.


----------



## ytr3wq (Aug 16, 2018)

Backup camera going black issue is still not fixed with 2019.5.15.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

ytr3wq said:


> Backup camera going black issue is still not fixed with 2019.5.15.


Interesting. It seems to be fixed for me. With 5.4 it would go black for 3-5 seconds every time I put it in reverse. Haven't seen the black image yet on 5.15.


----------



## ytr3wq (Aug 16, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> Interesting. It seems to be fixed for me. With 5.4 it would go black for 3-5 seconds every time I put it in reverse. Haven't seen the black image yet on 5.15.


Mine is still going black, almost always with the white lines still on. But it seems to happen more often a second or two after starting to reverse. Not every time, but often enough


----------



## B.Silva (Sep 30, 2018)

I had it go black with white guidelines on me when I put it in reverse the other day. That's the first time it happened to me. I stopped, put in drive and reverse again, and was still black. But an hour later the rear camera went on when I was in reverse. I was on 5.4. It hasn't happened since. As of last night I'm on 5.15 now.


----------



## Kary993 (Mar 11, 2019)

Mine went black today when shifting into to reverse but when I moved backward about 5 feet the view came back to normal. I had never seen that before today.


----------



## Gatica (Oct 25, 2018)

I started having the backup camera go black for a few seconds every so often when putting the car in reverse with (50.6). Now with (5.15) it does it every time the car is put in reverse, 2 to 3 seconds of black. The camera works fine if I turn it on any other time. Such a strange software bug that still hasn't been fixed yet. It does sound like some people do have hardware issues (purple lines and fogging). Hopefully it gets addressed soon.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

My car seems to take 2-3 seconds to turn the camera on with sentry mode update. Every time. Seemed faster before.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

Same problem here, although we don't have sentry mode yet. This started happening maybe 2 weeks ago after an update (don't remember which one). Back-up camera starts up all black, but usually gets back to normal within a few seconds, sometimes longer. Didn't see that problem the first 2 weeks of ownership.


----------



## ytr3wq (Aug 16, 2018)

Having the backup camera go black randomly while already moving in reverse, focused on the screen, is very disconcerting. It is also a safety concern. It is even worse when it happens to my wife. She understands bugs getting fixed, but working features getting new bugs, is hard for her to accept.


----------



## simpsonhomer (Aug 29, 2018)

My rear backup camera goes black and there's a random delay of anywhere between 3-10 seconds before it works again. This happens about 1/4 of the time I put it in reverse. Every time it happens, the camera view is totally black but the steering guidelines are visible.

I've tried rebooting but that didn't help. I also tried closing the camera and manually turning it back on with the icon button. I also tried shifting it from R to D to P, etc. None of those things fixed it—I would either just live without the camera or wait a few moments and it would come back on.

Once while driving I tried turning on the camera and the camera view was black for about 3-5 seconds before it functioned normally.

My LR AWD is currently on 2019.8.2. I'm not sure if the problem started with this version or 2019.5.15 (I didn't have that version very long).

Does anyone have any workaround/fix suggestions? Is anyone else in this forum experiencing this? I've seen a few cases online but either it's rare or people are just not complaining. Does anyone know if this is fixed in a newer firmware?


----------



## TheeCatzMeow (Feb 8, 2019)

I have 2019.5.15 currently and it started with this version. I've soft and hard rebooted plenty of times since getting this version I was hoping it was fixed in 2019.8.3 but I'm sad to hear you're still having issues in 2019.8.2 

I'm crossing fingers for us both... If not fixed after 2019.8.3 lets both report?


----------



## albtrssp (Jun 1, 2018)

Yep, happening to me with 5.15 as well. It's a pain to back into my garage every evening.


----------



## Babar Batla (Mar 25, 2018)

Started prior to 5.15 for me, which is what I am on. There was a build few builds back where camera was solid. Was hopeful that 8.3 will fix. Perhaps not.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

mine started doing this immediately after installing 2019.8.3. Never had it show a black screen in the 6 months prior.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Mine started with 8.3 as well, but honestly I've never had a delay more than about 2 seconds and it isn't all of the time. Same behavior however, I will still get the guide lines until the picture comes on. It'll be back to normal in a release or two.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

make sure to record a Bug Report for things like this.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

IIRC, mine started doing that with 5.4 (currently on 5.15). As with others, it would clear up in a few seconds after putting the car in Reverse.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

It started for me on 8.2. I got 8.3 this morning, but haven't been on it long enough to know if it's gone.


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

Mine started with 5.15 and I got 8.3 earlier today. I did a very short drive today and the black screen issue was not there. Before 8.3 the black screen was probably 80% of the time and there was about a 2-3 sec delay. Need to drive more to see if it actually has been fixed. If not I am sending a bug report which I would recommend all others to do so when ever you see issues like this.


----------



## chadzi11a (Dec 10, 2017)

I am having the same problem about 100% of the time. Version 2019.5.15.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Mine started in 5.4 and was doing it 100% of the time. After installing 5.15 it went several days working perfectly, but then the black screen started happening again with increasing frequency. Just installed 8.3 tonight, and haven't tested anything yet.

I saw some reports that a reboot helped, but it didn't make any difference for me on 5.15.


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

MacInfoSys said:


> Mine started with 5.15 and I got 8.3 earlier today. I did a very short drive today and the black screen issue was not there. Before 8.3 the black screen was probably 80% of the time and there was about a 2-3 sec delay. Need to drive more to see if it actually has been fixed. If not I am sending a bug report which I would recommend all others to do so when ever you see issues like this.


I can confirm that 8.3 has resolved the issue so far with at least a dozen tests.


----------



## simpsonhomer (Aug 29, 2018)

So far it seems like 2019.8.3 has no rear backup camera issues. Now if only I can get that update...

In the meantime, my workaround is to manually turn on the backup camera at least several seconds before I need to reverse. For example, the first thing I do when getting in my car to back out of the garage is to switch on the camera; if it's black then it'll be ready by the time I actually back out. And I switch on the camera as soon as I enter a parking lot.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

2-5 sec delay in rear camera first noticed on 2019.5.4. Not any better on 2019.9


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

simpsonhomer said:


> So far it seems like 2019.8.3 has no rear backup camera issues. Now if only I can get that update...
> 
> In the meantime, my workaround is to manually turn on the backup camera at least several seconds before I need to reverse. For example, the first thing I do when getting in my car to back out of the garage is to switch on the camera; if it's black then it'll be ready by the time I actually back out. And I switch on the camera as soon as I enter a parking lot.


8.3 update blacks out my backup cam for 3 to 5 seconds every time. 5.15 that didn't happen.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

it is funny - seems people previously had the issue and 8.3 corrected it, or never had the issue and 8.3 caused it


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> It started for me on 8.2. I got 8.3 this morning, but haven't been on it long enough to know if it's gone.


Still no blackouts for me on 8.3. On 8.2 there were times it was easily 10 seconds long at times.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> it is funny - seems people previously had the issue and 8.3 corrected it, or never had the issue and 8.3 caused it


For me the issue started with 2019.5.15 f5def7e. Still there with 2019.8.3 da116a6.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Still no blackouts for me on 8.3. On 8.2 there were times it was easily 10 seconds long at times.


Ok, still having blackouts on 8.3, just not as often as on 8.2. I had two today.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

I had sporadic black outs on 5.15, now it is delayed nearly every time on 8.3.


----------



## John Di Cecco (Sep 25, 2017)

I had this the other day after the software update. I tried to fix my back up camera by rebooting with brake pedal pushed. That didn't work so I tried power off via service menu. After I powered off I sat in the car for two minutes without touching anything. Let car shut down. Pressed brake pedal to wake car up. Camera has been working fine since


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Yeah I get the black out at first then it comes on after a few seconds.. was told this was a bug that will be fixed in an update.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

MarkB said:


> For me the issue started with 2019.5.15 f5def7e. Still there with 2019.8.3 da116a6.


On 2019.8.4. now. Improved, but not fixed. Happens less often - and when it does occur it seems to be black for a shorter duration before working as expected.


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

I was thinking 8.3 fixed it but still there and its not as often as 5.15 but its still there enough that it makes trying to back into a space something not realistic if you have someone waiting for you and you cannot see behind you. its not like the back window is easy to look through...... I guess I will need to wait for next rev.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

John Di Cecco said:


> I had this the other day after the software update. I tried to fix my back up camera by rebooting with brake pedal pushed. That didn't work so I tried power off via service menu. After I powered off I sat in the car for two minutes without touching anything. Let car shut down. Pressed brake pedal to wake car up. Camera has been working fine since


Hi John. Is the service menu available to us lay people?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

hcdavis3 said:


> Hi John. Is the service menu available to us lay people?


Yup. Tap the "Car" icon in the lower-left corner of the screen, then select "Service" "Safety and Security". The "Power Off" button will be available under that menu option.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Bokonon said:


> Yup. Tap the "Car" icon in the lower-left corner of the screen, then select "Service". The "Power Off" button will be available under that menu option.


Awesome. Thanks very much.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

hcdavis3 said:


> Awesome. Thanks very much.


Oops, misspoke: the Power Off option is under the "safety and security" menu, not service:


----------



## Mehul (Jun 9, 2018)

Same here. 90% of the time when I’m in reverse , it takes 4 to 5 seconds before the black screen to go away. Noticed this for the past 2 builds. I’m on 8.3 and came from 15.5


----------



## TMK26 (May 2, 2018)

Mehul said:


> Same here. 90% of the time when I'm in reverse , it takes 4 to 5 seconds before the black screen to go away. Noticed this for the past 2 builds. I'm on 8.3 and came from 15.5


Same here. Seems to be happening more often than not. I'm on 2019.9


----------



## Dan VT (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm on 2019.8.3 and this blackout thing is driving me nuts. Some times it feels as long as 10 seconds long. Really hope this gets fixed soon.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Dan VT said:


> I'm on 2019.8.3 and this blackout thing is driving me nuts. Some times it feels as long as 10 seconds long. Really hope this gets fixed soon.


Me too. This is indeed a pain.


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

Just got 8.5. Will report back if this issue has gone away. even thought at the beginning I thought 8.3 resolved the issue, it quickly came back after a days of usage. I am hoping 8.5 has finally gotten rid of the darn black screen!


----------



## Tony H (Jun 28, 2018)

I have this issue when upgraded to 5.15. However, the latest 8.5 that I received yesterday solved the issue.


----------



## Mehul (Jun 9, 2018)

Coming from 8.3 to 8.5. Blackout has been fixed for me 😀👍


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mehul said:


> Coming from 8.3 to 8.5. Blackout has been fixed for me 😀👍


Went from 8.3 to 8.5 as well. I still get a second or two of blackout.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

FYI CS told me not to press the brake pedal for ~2 minutes after using power off button. Then press to wake.


----------



## B.Silva (Sep 30, 2018)

I hadn’t been having this issue but after upgrading to 8.5 last night, I do now - the backup screen blacked temporarily twice today.


----------



## tommythewho (Aug 16, 2017)

B.Silva said:


> I hadn't been having this issue but after upgrading to 8.5 last night, I do now - the backup screen blacked temporarily twice today.


Same issue here (rear camera backup screen blacked out) after upgrading to 8.5 around April 5, 2019.


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

I was getting black screen constantly started on 5.15 then it got a little better on 8.3 and for a short while I thought it was resolved on 8.5 which is what I am currently on. Well it's still there but the issue does not happen anywhere close to how often it did before. I would say 10% of the time compared to 80-90% before. But it is still there and still annoying and at times not safe. Sending another bug report on this again. :-(


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

I’m on 8.3 backup cam blank for 10 seconds at which point I’m already in drive. PITA.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

The blackouts were quite long for me under 8.3. They are significantly shorter to nonexistent for me under 8.5.


----------



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

So I put the Model 3 in reverse and the backup camera takes roughly 7 seconds to go from a black screen to showing the video feed. I say 7 seconds because it probably feels like 20 seconds and in reality is much shorter. The video feed used to show up as soon as you were in reverse and we've gone through over 3 firmware updates and still have the issue. I don't notice a bad video feed once it does switch over, so it seems like an odd failure that's somewhere between software and hardware. Thoughts or experiences before I call Tesla?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm seeing the same thing now since the last update (i'm on 8.5 3aaa23d) but the delay is more like 2 or 3 seconds. I'm aware of it, but not annoyed by it. Yet.


----------



## Smokey S (Sep 30, 2018)

I’m seeing the same issue.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

I've experienced this at least a few months ago and every time a new update happens it appears to have fixed the bug but it starts acting up again shortly there after


----------



## Blue Meanie (Sep 25, 2016)

I've noticed this happening regularly now for the last week or so.


----------



## DarkNRG (Sep 14, 2018)

Me too (we need to set up a poll for this). No backup camera happened to me twice this weekend. I also got a cruise control not available error. Perhaps that was because I had inactive cameras. I wish I had thought about blind spot warnings too. I don't know if that was working or not.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

I've experienced this a few times in the past. It's been a while though.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I'm on 8.5 and no longer have the long delays, but seems to take a second or two longer than it did months ago.


----------



## Weston998 (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm running version 2019.8.5, and seeting the blackout issue still. Gave it a reset and monitoring...


----------



## Craig Bennett (Apr 6, 2016)

Started happening to me after moving from 15.5 to 8.5 - usually 3 or 4 seconds when it does happen.

Frequency of occurrence seems to increase until performing a reboot and then it improves for a while.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Funny thing is I never have a delay if I manually turn on the reverse camera, only when I shift into reverse. Again today on 8.5 had to use mirrors to back into work.


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

So how many more pages until we’re allowed to call it “rampant”?


----------



## Gatica (Oct 25, 2018)

I personally have had this issue since update 2019.5.15 and still continues with 2019.8.5, each time it happens I send a bug report to Tesla. It is defiantly annoying and I hope that it gets fixed soon.


----------



## DarkNRG (Sep 14, 2018)

I think it is a safety issue as well.


----------



## Hotstuff (Jul 22, 2018)

My back up camera also goes black occasionally. But what I find to be worse is my entire screen goes black. Sometimes preceded by a loud buzz sound and sometimes just goes black without noise. I have reported to to Tesla and they say a software fix will correct the problem but I don't know when the fix will come.


----------



## ATechGuy (Sep 17, 2018)

It started with 8.5 for me. Mine is just a delay and then it finally comes on, but before it was on immediately. I hope someone at Tesla is listening...


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

ATechGuy said:


> It started with 8.5 for me. Mine is just a delay and then it finally comes on, but before it was on immediately. I hope someone at Tesla is listening...


Interesting. 8.5 fixed my backup cam.


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

ATechGuy said:


> It started with 8.5 for me. Mine is just a delay and then it finally comes on, but before it was on immediately. I hope someone at Tesla is listening...


This is the exact symptom I get. It started with the 2019.5.15 update for me (my prior was 2018.50.6), and doesn't always occur, especially if I have been driving for a while. It tends to occur shortly after I get in the car, for example if I am pulling out of a parking spot. It usually kicks back into life after 5 - 10 seconds.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Hotstuff said:


> My back up camera also goes black occasionally. But what I find to be worse is my entire screen goes black. Sometimes preceded by a loud buzz sound and sometimes just goes black without noise. I have reported to to Tesla and they say a software fix will correct the problem but I don't know when the fix will come.


I had the buzz, followed by a reboot for the first time this last week. After it rebooted it was fine.


----------



## CaribbeanKing (Aug 13, 2018)

This issue started for me periodically, but now it's pretty much every time I put the car in reverse. Anyone know if there is a fix in the works? It's definitely a problem and a safety issue, to be honest. My reverse camera is black for the first 5-8 seconds of being in reverse. I'm on 2019.8.5 and it's becoming really frustrating.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

CaribbeanKing said:


> This issue started for me periodically, but now it's pretty much every time I put the car in reverse. Anyone know if there is a fix in the works? It's definitely a problem and a safety issue, to be honest. My reverse camera is black for the first 5-8 seconds of being in reverse. I'm on 2019.8.5 and it's becoming really frustrating.


I had this sometimes on 8.x for up to a second. The new 12.1.1 release I've had doe a couple days now is blacked out screen every time, and some last nearly 10 seconds


----------



## CaribbeanKing (Aug 13, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> I had this sometimes on 8.x for up to a second. The new 12.1.1 release I've had doe a couple days now is blacked out screen every time, and some last nearly 10 seconds


Seems like a fairly far-reaching problem going back several versions. I'm kind of surprised it's not getting more coverage for a fix. With backup cameras becoming a required safety feature in the US, this seems like a big issue. What's the best way to report the bug to Tesla in hopes of getting a response?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

CaribbeanKing said:


> Seems like a fairly far-reaching problem going back several versions. I'm kind of surprised it's not getting more coverage for a fix. With backup cameras becoming a required safety feature in the US, this seems like a big issue. What's the best way to report the bug to Tesla in hopes of getting a response?


Record a bug report in the car, send an email to the address that is at the top of this forum section ([email protected])


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

CaribbeanKing said:


> This issue started for me periodically, but now it's pretty much every time I put the car in reverse.


That's the pattern I've seen on a few earlier releases, where the frequency and duration of the problem tends to get worse over time, but with some randomness to it all. For me it's not that bad yet on 2019.8.5, but it got really bad on one of the 2019.5.x releases.

Have you tried a full power down or at least a reboot? I think there were some reports that a power cycle may temporarily make it better.


----------



## CaribbeanKing (Aug 13, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> That's the pattern I've seen on a few earlier releases, where the frequency and duration of the problem tends to get worse over time, but with some randomness to it all. For me it's not that bad yet on 2019.8.5, but it got really bad on one of the 2019.5.x releases.
> 
> Have you tried a full power down or at least a reboot? I think there were some reports that a power cycle may temporarily make it better.


I have tried to reboot and it doesn't seem to solve the problem for very long. It's also not quite every time either, or the same length of time. Definitely a bug and a frustration.


----------



## Gatica (Oct 25, 2018)

I thought 2019.12.1.1 fixed it but last night it returned. I will just keep sending bug reports until its fixed.


----------



## Mehul (Jun 9, 2018)

Hotstuff said:


> My back up camera also goes black occasionally. But what I find to be worse is my entire screen goes black. Sometimes preceded by a loud buzz sound and sometimes just goes black without noise. I have reported to to Tesla and they say a software fix will correct the problem but I don't know when the fix will come.


I had the same issue and it was computer. It would crash 5 times in a 10 min trip and sometimes crash 3 times consecutively. I wrote a letter to tesla, emailed them, tweeted them and kept on sending exact crash times (day, hour, min). Finally they were willing to replace the computer. The computer must have crashed 100+ in the 6 weeks that I had owned the car. Since the replacement, it crashed maybe once in 4 months since replacement. I can deal w/ that.


----------



## spiderx1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Mine does the same as most. Black for 10 sec then comes on. Putting in park again then reverse again sometimes helps. After reboots / power off cycle helps for a few hours but returns. 2019 12.1.2 5c PITA. Reported, service center just says known bug.


----------



## Lardog (Oct 26, 2018)

I have had this issue for a few months now, don't recall exactly when it started, but it has been ongoing for a while now and has survived at least a few updates (I'm on 2019.20.4.2 at the moment). For me, it happens probably 30% to 50% of the time I put the car in reverse; the picture usually comes up 5-10 seconds later. Can be a real pain in the ass when someone is behind you waiting, and these cars don't offer the driver a lot of good "manual" visibility (i.e, head on a swivel).


----------



## Dan VT (Aug 1, 2017)

Lardog said:


> I have had this issue for a few months now, don't recall exactly when it started, but it has been ongoing for a while now and has survived at least a few updates (I'm on 2019.20.4.2 at the moment). For me, it happens probably 30% to 50% of the time I put the car in reverse; the picture usually comes up 5-10 seconds later. Can be a real pain in the ass when someone is behind you waiting, and these cars don't offer the driver a lot of good "manual" visibility (i.e, head on a swivel).


I'm surprised you are still experiencing this issue. I had this problem and it was super annoying, but it has been fixed for me I believe a couple software updates ago. I'm also on 2019.4.2 (like you) at the moment and I have not experiences this issue at all for quite some time.


----------



## Lardog (Oct 26, 2018)

Dan VT said:


> I'm surprised you are still experiencing this issue. I had this problem and it was super annoying, but it has been fixed for me I believe a couple software updates ago. I'm also on 2019.4.2 (like you) at the moment and I have not experiences this issue at all for quite some time.


Dan, thanks for that, maybe there's hope. It did just happen to me this morning which is what got me searching for the issue today!


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

For my car, this issue seems to come and go release by release. 
On 2019.20.4.2 it's back to a few seconds on average.
It's annoying but I don't sweat it. It'll get fixed.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

I've seen it a couple times on 2019.20.4.4, but I think in those instances I had entered a nav destination moments before shifting into reverse. It's been a number of releases since I've seen the issue occur with any regularity.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Lardog said:


> I have had this issue for a few months now, don't recall exactly when it started, but it has been ongoing for a while now and has survived at least a few updates (I'm on 2019.20.4.2 at the moment). For me, it happens probably 30% to 50% of the time I put the car in reverse; the picture usually comes up 5-10 seconds later. Can be a real pain in the ass when someone is behind you waiting, and these cars don't offer the driver a lot of good "manual" visibility (i.e, head on a swivel).


I'm seeing a similar delay on this software version. Switching from the camera and back to it seems to be quicker (or a placebo).


----------



## Lardog (Oct 26, 2018)

I need to get my car in for a tire rotation and I may just have them look the camera over to be safe. It has gotten better but the problem still exists in my car


----------



## NaplesTeslaM3 (Aug 2, 2017)

Count me in with the “rampants”. It happens fairly regularly and when it does, I touch the rear camera icon on the left third of the screen and am able to see what’s behind me.


----------



## Septapr (Nov 27, 2019)

cook_diesel said:


> So the problem seems more widespread and rampant than I originally thought. I literally never had a problem with the camera until yesterday.


So now I've had my camera replaced twice and the traveling service technician keeps putting it on the cameras being at fault. I keep reading firmware as the issue and it seems logical BUT. I've also noticed when heavily loading the trunk the issue of the dreaded black screen in reverse pops up and pretty much for the past month we've been without a backup camera despite it being replaced two weeks ago. I've rebooted multiple times, cameras replaced, opened the rear camera from the screen manually and now we are continuously without the backup camera. For the 'moderator' the issue does appear to have become rampant, extremely frustrating, and cause for concern amongst TESLA owners. Trust me I'm still a "TESLA Fan Boy" at heart for all that this guy and his company are doing to create a better world for my kids to grow up in. But a problem is a problem and it doesn't get fixed by being dismissive. TESLA PLEASE HELP US with this little problem we are having


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Pretty silly that they still can't fix this issue after all this time. The back up camera is the one thing I like the least in my car, its below average at night and sometimes goes black all together like everyone else. My 2019 Ram has a high resolution picture for the back up camera and it works every time. Still can't believe they can't figure this one out...lol


----------



## drvenkman (Feb 14, 2020)

My 2020 MP3 is not even two months old and I have just experienced the dreaded "backup camera blackout". But thats not all. Along with the backup camera no longer working, I also cannot engage the auto cruise and my navigation has stopped working. I've executed all three resets; soft, hard and power-off. None of them provided any remediation. So, finally called Tesla service yesterday. What a lovely, warm experience that was. They said I needed to drop the car off. After reading all the posts on this forum, in addition to the other forums I also read regarding this issue, I'm very concerned.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

drvenkman said:


> So, finally called Tesla service yesterday. What a lovely, warm experience that was. They said I needed to drop the car off. After reading all the posts on this forum, in addition to the other forums I also read regarding this issue, I'm very concerned.


Please realize that people rarely post their service experiences when everything goes well. You'll only ever read about the negative experiences online, because those are the ones that people wish to share. Try to go into it with an open mind.


----------



## scottsha (Feb 18, 2020)

The same thing happened to my M3 (in service April 2019). I have the latest update in firmware.
It has been four days since my Model 3 has worked. The backup camera not working. Navigation system not working. Side sensors are sometimes working. Day/night brightness recognition is not working. Blind spot recognition not working. I have tried rebooting 10 times. Soft boot/hard reset and Power Down from menu. Nothing works. I contacted my Service Center in Jacksonville through the app for a service appointment. At first they gave me an appointment in 10 days, then I got an email that pushed it to 3 weeks! I don’t feel safe in my M3. Is this how a premium car company operates? Very disappointed. I don’t know what to do. Software version is 2020.4.1. Anybody?

BTW,
I love my M3, but this is testing my resolve.


----------

